# Acronyms



## ShipsIbby819 (Jan 16, 2021)

Whilst looking through the Acronyms section, it got me reminiscing about one of our lecturers at the Plymouth School of Navigation in the early sixties, ( I can picture him now) who was very helpful in tuning our memories, with his list of risque acronyms and got us lads laughing uproariously at times.

However, my memories begin to fade and I cannot for the life of me recall what PQTL stands for in the signals department. He extolled us to ....

"Pull Queenie's **** Longer". 

Can anyone help put me out of my misery please?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry cannot help with that particular mnemonic. All I know is that is something to do with genetic research, which is probable no so in this case.
Acronyms are words formed from the initial letters of a phrase or name.
Mnemonics, or aid to memory, often transpose initial letters to make a memorable phrase. 
so, to be pedantic, you have a mnemonic rather than an acronym. 
Mnemonics, maybe worthy of a new thread? I’m sure there are many amusing examples out there.


----------



## Grizzpig (Aug 30, 2021)

I can almost 'see' the instructor going through this mnemonic, and I am sure it was the same ffeller who got me through my signals exam. ( It helped somewhat at the exam , to listen to the answers of others stage whispering the letters to their partners nearby ) But this example, I'm buggered if I know what it means !
By the way, what year were you at Plymouth ?


----------



## Steve Sherwood (Jul 2, 2009)

ShipsIbby819 said:


> Whilst looking through the Acronyms section, it got me reminiscing about one of our lecturers at the Plymouth School of Navigation in the early sixties, ( I can picture him now) who was very helpful in tuning our memories, with his list of risque acronyms and got us lads laughing uproariously at times.
> 
> However, my memories begin to fade and I cannot for the life of me recall what PQTL stands for in the signals department. He extolled us to ....
> 
> ...


No idea what PQTL stands for, but I remember the lecturer: Chiefy Tozer, ex-Royal Navy Chief Petty Officer. "Don't call me sir, I 'aven't been f***ing knighted! Call me Chief or Mr. Tozer." His lectures were always humorous and he got all of us through the final exams. We were his last class before he retired in 1978 and he certainly enjoyed the Plymouth pub crawl we took him on.


----------

